#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  What are the digital transformation trends in agriculture?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

In recent years,technology in agriculture,also known as agritech has rapidly changed the industry.
Agriculture industry's investment in technology is increasing.The continuous growth of population also affecting the agriculture.


What Are the new digital transformation trends are included in agriculture?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> In recent years,technology in agriculture,also known as agritech has rapidly changed the industry.
> Agriculture industry's investment in technology is increasing.The continuous growth of population also affecting the agriculture.
> 
> 
> What Are the new digital transformation trends are included in agriculture?


Here are some digital transformation trends you can see
https://www.forbes.com/sites/danieln.../#7856665ed2e7

----------

